# Software Update?



## Ericb13

This is my first Tesla. 
My neighbor has the model 3 and has the software update that allows you to view sensory cam and driving cams on the screen as well as a newer autopilot version. Is it normal for certain models to get new features before others? If so any idea when we will get these new features?

Thanks!


----------



## JasonF

That version is 2020.12.5, mine just got it a couple of days ago.


----------



## Ericb13

For your model y?

I just got update 2020.5.10.7

Does it make a different which version of Y you have? I have the prefomance.


----------



## Tesla Newbie

Yes, different models and versions of those models may receive software updates at different times because Tesla may be prioritizing the cars that are more likely to experience whatever bugs the updates are designed to fix. However, the more relevant answer to your question is that we get updates when we get them. There’s no rhyme or reason (to us at least) why they happen when they do. There could be weeks between the time you hear about a new feature or fix and when you get it. The only thing you can do is ensure your car is receiving a wifi signal when it’s resting at home and find other things to do while waiting for the update. While you can indicate in the configuration settings your willingness to accept some level of risk and receive updates earlier than others, the reality is that to be a Tesla owner means that you will always be waiting for updates that others are talking about on these pages.


----------



## Tesla Newbie

Also, I don't believe that any Model Y's have been updated beyond the Y-only 2020.5... versions that you and I have. @JasonF - yours is a Model 3, right?


----------



## Ericb13

I just received a update to 2020.5.10.8


----------



## melmartin

Talking to friends who have bought new Teslas, it seems to take about 2-3 weeks to get caught up with the current versions, as older VINs get priority.


----------



## Ericb13

I have had mine for a month. I think the Model Y is going to get the next update so they are on the same page? I dont understand why every car has different versions. Seems like it should be like Apple. Every car is on the same same version but different features depending on what the car has.
Or at least 2020.12.xx.xx(Specific for your make/model)


----------



## GDN

It will all even out in time. You are early on in the model Y roll out. It is typical the same SW version runs fleet wide, or close to it, but perhaps not early on in a model roll out. 

What you're seeing is a new model - the Y introduced. They'll keep that car stable and on a release to make sure all bugs are likely worked out for several months, maybe make some tweaks and subtle changes and incremental releases over that time to make sure all is perfect. The tweaks they find will be updated to the Y and will get integrated in to the major release that is being rolled out to the other cars, with new features. When they determine all is good and all things equal in time the Y will get an update and get the newer features that have been integrated for all other models. 

The changes, development and new features added to the SW just the 3 years I've followed and owned continues to astound. You've just got to be patient for a few months, you'll get leveled up in a bit.

You just experienced something we've seen a time or two - two major release 2020.8 series and 2020.12 series each with large install bases for a couple of months. Most seems the same, but Tesla has something deep in there they are testing is my take on it. Doing some comparisons, etc. Then finally just like this week 2020.12.5 takes off and they level almost the whole fleet up to that version. 

The one thing for sure with the SW, is constant change, but that is the best thing ever. We all win.


----------



## GDN

No guarantees, but it may be your turn. 2020.12.10 just started rolling out and it is hitting the 3, S, X and wait for it ..... the Y. No guarantees, just watch for it in the next few days.


----------

